# 24 Bones!



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

That's real bones, not dollars, or...er...rather the 24 vertebrae of Osiris, which were divided amongst the Brotherhoods of Seth and Horus and the Sisters of Isis, and MUST be combined every five hundred years or Chaos will reign. Tricky business when you're dealing with the followers of Seth!

http://www.amazon.com/24-Bones-ebook/dp/B002B9MGLY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1251817694&sr=8-3

If you're interested in an Urban Fantasy set in modern Cairo that brings ancient mythology to the fore, then please consider my novel published by Drollerie Press.

Here's what SF CROWNSEST had to say about it.

"'24 Bones' is a winning debut. It's well-written and well-plotted, studded with drama, action, history and mythology. There's even a little romance. The conclusion is thrilling with the final outcome of the battle between good and evil held over until the very end...leaving you guessing until that very last page."

Here's the link to the full review: http://www.sfcrowsnest.com/articles/books/2009/24-Bones-by-Michael-F-Stewart-14179.php .

Here's the blurb.
Seth, Horus, and Osiris are reborn, fated to re-fight their greatest battle.

Samiya, an Egyptian woman, and Taggart, a Canadian professor of Comparative Religion, have nothing in common, until they find themselves on opposite sides of a bloody war for causes neither is sure they believe in.

The Balance is in jeopardy, and either The Fullness: humanity, law, and reason; or The Void: animal instinct, chaos, and death; will soon rule the world.

But which is the right side? Reason has ruled for centuries. Isn't it time for Chaos to have a chance?

Please let me know if you enjoy it!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds and looks interesting, I'll try the sample.
Here is a picture link:


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, Intinst, for some reason the link maker couldn't find it for me. Much appreciated!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

mfstewart said:


> Thanks, Intinst, for some reason the link maker couldn't find it for me. Much appreciated!


Recently, we have had to use the original link maker more often.


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Another review from MysteryFiction.net.

Here's an excerpt, or you can read it at: http://www.mysteryfiction.net/reviews.html

"A tale that will surely satisfy anyone who enjoys old Egyptian tales, tales involving the mysteries of religions, the puzzle of who is right or wrong and following the paths taken by the characters as they live the story."

Or just jump right in and read a sample here: 24 Bones


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Michael:

Bought my "Official" copy of 24 Bones today.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

And I thank you everywhere I can!

Really looking forward to your thoughts on it. 
MFS


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

And another review - particularly pleased with this one's enthusiasm - now if I could just get blog reviewers to post on Amazon as well!

Here's the excerpt:

Multicultural main characters + Egyptian mythology + strong main female character +EPIC three-sided battle + Fated DOOM + Shades of Grey?
Um, Mr. Stewart? You had me at "hello".
Or rather, his first scene. A baptism of sorts involving the five elements. Water, Earth, Fire and Air. I was utterly captivated from them on.

Here's the entire review:

http://soleilnoir.wordpress.com/2009/06/21/24-bones-a-review/


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

I also have a website where you can read deleted chapters of 24 Bones. Some of them were cut early on, so please mind the errors!

www.michaelfstewart.com

Just click on the 24 Bones category and scroll down to deleted scenes posts.
Enjoy!


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Would this trailer make you go checkout the Amazon listing?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UQHVL2wvO4

I know, I pimp my own child - shame....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm gonna say "no". . . .but only because I have never seen the point of 'trailers' for books so I don't bother to watch them.  I'd rather get recommendations from folks who I've learned have similar taste, and read reviews and write ups.   I don't want to watch a 'trailer' for a book because I don't want to be influenced in how I envision the characters.

And, actually, I never knew there was such a thing until I started seeing people discuss and post them here on KB. . . . .so, it's probably fair to say I'm not your target audience since I clearly don't frequent the sites that might be showing them. 

Full Disclosure:  I didn't watch this one, either.


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

LOLs Well, this one would NOT have given you any indication of the character. I hope.


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's an excerpt!



Twenty-five years ago:

Eight-year-old Taggart Quinn was about to be branded.

"Boy, take off your shirt."

A fire burned in the center of the court of the convent of St. George. Embers popped and fizzled as a man in a brown robe twirled a metal rod, its tip buried in the orange heat. At the same time, he pumped a bellows with his foot, causing the coals to flare and darken. A pale-faced boy sat on a nearby step. His eyes lit with each thrust of the man's leg. A red glow crept up the shaft of the branding iron.

"Taggart!" The man's focus remained on the fire. "I said, take off your shirt."

Taggart sat frozen.

The iron clanged on cobblestone, its tip protruding from the fire. Pearl-white flecks sparked where wood clung to its starred design. The man strode to the boy, wrenched his arm up and tore the shirt over his head. Tears streamed down Taggart's cheeks. He writhed, but the man's grip was too strong to break.

Sisters looked down from the convent windows, their veils obscuring any expression.

The man dragged the boy to the center of the courtyard where the brand lay. His chant was clipped, and the iron yellowed as it cooled.

"Taggart is one of your sons, born of Geb, earth." As the man sifted dust over Taggart's bare neck the words rumbled amongst the walls. Ancient rock and ancient gods bore witness. "Taggart anoints himself with that which you anoint yourselves." Water dribbled from a wineskin onto Taggart's shoulder. "He lives on that on which you live." The man waited until Taggart drew a stifled breath of air.

Taggart twisted with new urgency. This was a baptism by the four natural elements. The final element of Taggart's baptism remained: Fire.

The man picked up the brand and the walls of the fortress of Babylon garbled the chant.
* * * *

To the South of the Coptic fortress, neighboring Muslims eavesdropped from cracked concrete apartments. The kilns of potters baking urns and polychrome plates shouldered the Eastern fortifications, and the forges of the tinkers shouldered the Western battlements, their workshops ever ready to repair an unending stream of tools and wagon axles. To the North, within a vast necropolis of shadowy tombs, lay the dead.

Firelight flickered against the sandstone walls of the enclave of Coptic Cairo, a bright star in the dark. The light from the fire fell short of the domed Church of St. George, and the Hanging Church's towers-the bosom of Coptic power. Narrow, cobbled alleys connected the Hanging Church to the churches of St. Barbara and, finally, to Abu Sarga. There in Abu Sarga, where Jesus had sheltered, pigeons cooed in the branches of the courtyard's gnarled sycamore. Lamplight wavered in the window of a nearby apartment.

Leaning against the Sycamore, Elen smelled the jasmine in her daughter's black hair. She listened to the muted chanting, and continued to trace the network of veins that ran up her daughter's neck and cheek.

"Mommy," Samiya twisted in Elen's lap, "Why was I chosen?" It was not the first time she had asked, but both understood it would be the last.


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not sure I mentioned it, and I'm not sure it's important in a purchase decision. But all author proceeds of 24 Bones go to charity, in particular, to help the people of Zimbabwe. 

Cheers!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mfstewart said:


> I'm not sure I mentioned it, and I'm not sure it's important in a purchase decision. But all author proceeds of 24 Bones go to charity, in particular, to help the people of Zimbabwe.
> 
> Cheers!


Oh, it matters, the book sounds very intriguing, it is going on my TBR list!


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Meredith, it's an important cause to me. But at the end of the day it's important that you like the book first, and the charity second!

All best,

Mike


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm doing an author's chat over at Librarything, if anyone who has read the book or is reading it currently wants to talk about it. I suppose 'chat' isn't the right word, really it's a soliloquy!

http://www.librarything.com/talktopic.php?topic=75774

I'd be pleased to discuss anything!


----------

